# Хонер китай или Хонер германия



## ramaramarama (11 Апр 2013)

Слышал что китайцы выпускают аккордеоны многих брендов
Велика ли разница покачеству инструмента и как определить
Страну производителя инструмента и год выпуска не попав в просак


----------

